# Gopro Hero Helmet Cam



## pavlohh

Hi

By any chance does anyone know where in HongKong I can get a Gropro Hero Helmet Cam.

Thanks


:confused2:


----------



## dunmovin

pavlohh said:


> Hi
> 
> By any chance does anyone know where in HongKong I can get a Gropro Hero Helmet Cam.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> :confused2:


Woojeon HK co LTD, Hongkong china city, 33 Canton RD Tsim Sha Tsui.


----------



## jng

Hey, stopped by that address, 33 canton rd. & ran into a few issues. Any chance you know which tower (apparently there are 5) Woojeon is located in? Have you been there to buy a Hero camera?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dunmovin

jng said:


> Hey, stopped by that address, 33 canton rd. & ran into a few issues. Any chance you know which tower (apparently there are 5) Woojeon is located in? Have you been there to buy a Hero camera?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's next to the Royal Pacific Hotel and where the TST ferries for Macau and Zhouhai are. No, I haven't bought one but a friend did.


----------



## jng

pavlohh said:


> Hi
> 
> By any chance does anyone know where in HongKong I can get a Gropro Hero Helmet Cam.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> :confused2:


I just picked one up today at Vivaphoto at the Pioneer Center, 2/f, 750 Nathan Rd., Prince Edward. There are a couple shops there with GoPro's.


----------



## seubb

hi guys
whats the price for your gopro in hongkong?
thanks
seubb


----------



## jng

seubb said:


> hi guys
> whats the price for your gopro in hongkong?
> thanks
> seubb


Same as US prices, about 2,300.00 HKD. Then I got a 32 GB SD card from The Golden Computer Center for under 300 HKD.


----------

